# How to make Beaded browbands and other tack?



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Buuuummmmpppp!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Any One?


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd be super interested in a saddle pad pattern as well...I've been looking for one for a while.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Maybe we should start an argument? lol. people always post when theres a spat! I 'm really hopeing for an answer though.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

ok. BUMP!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

not sure if this is what you are wanting, here are two links that i found. hope they help you out

How to Make a Saddle Pad | eHow.co.uk
http://www.horsemart.co.uk/horse_advice/how_to_make_a_saddle_pad/423


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh! thank you so much!


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

suitability is a website that sells patterns for making horsey stuff


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I use the same basic technique stated in the articles however for measuring I took my "bought" saddle pad and used it. It was too small for my new saddle so I just added a few inches where it was too small/short but used basically the same shape. Then I pretty much do what the rest of the article says.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I use the same basic technique stated in the articles however for measuring I took my "bought" saddle pad and used it. It was too small for my new saddle so I just added a few inches where it was too small/short but used basically the same shape. Then I pretty much do what the rest of the article says.


Cool thanks!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

How to make RIBBON BROWBANDS
Thats a fairly straight forward one for ribbon browbands.
*How to make your own english pad* - Horse Forums (HGS)
I've known about this thread for a while, I even made one from it although it took me a while.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

gidji said:


> how to make ribbon browbands
> thats a fairly straight forward one for ribbon browbands.
> *how to make your own english pad* - horse forums (hgs)
> i've known about this thread for a while, i even made one from it although it took me a while.


thank you thank you thank you!


----------

